# Economy Performed Best Under Pres. Clinton (Forbes)



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/5474580/


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Quote


> Economy performed best under pres. Clintax


So did Monica :lol:


----------



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

Bob, that was way too easy for you. I should have thought that one through. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Sorry I couldn't resist :lol:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

bob... i heard monica has joined the republican party. she said the democrats left a bad taste in her mouth.

pointer


----------

